# Permatex Battery Protector SA-9



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the directions (found here)

aren't real clear either but there is a drawing that shows them spraying a terminal with the cable clamp installed. Given the material, I would think it was to be applied to the completed assembly. The ingredients do contain some insulating material so it would tend to cause a poor connection between the terminal and the clamp, IMO.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks nap;
That's kind of what I figured, but since I had seen something in a blog or something about battery installation, they mentioned something that should be applied to the terminals, and gave me the impression that it was to help with electrical contact. Probably not the Permatex stuff though. I have read about people using Vaseline, which I think gets applied onto the terminals and clamps before the installation.

I think that Permatex should have made the instructions on the can a bit clearer. I saw the illustration you are talking about when I searched online.

There is nothing at all on the OEM battery or clamps, and I don't see any corrosion. Maybe I didn't need the Permatex at all, but it was cheap.

FW


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

is this the stuff that comes in the aerosol can and comes out red? If so I used to use on my Jeeps. All I did was attached terminals, than sprayed over the works. Seemed to work well, never had any corrosion issues that i recall


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> but since I had seen something in a blog or something about battery installation, they mentioned something that should be applied to the terminals, and gave me the impression that it was to help with electrical contact.


Ayuh,... Nothing should be applied to the terminals before the hookup...
It should be Clean metal to Clean metal...

I use common Grease to slather the terminals, After they're attached...
No need for anything Special...
I Never, Ever get corrosion...


----------

